
Ubuntu 10.04 Released - glymor
http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/
======
dman
I have been running lucid on my desktop for about two months know fully
knowing the caveats. Here are some things ive found a) Its visually the most
slick linux distro I have used so far. b) Ubuntu now has a cloud offering for
consumers which allows you to sync data between computers much like dropbox.
c) Ubuntu now has a enterprise cloud offering where the act of maintaining
multiple ubuntu computers has been simplified. You can install packages / run
commands on multiple machines at once from convenient web interface. You can
even check on the machine load from this interface. -
<http://www.ubuntu.com/cloud/private> d) Plymouth now comes standard. This
means the entire boot experience from bootup to X is very seamless. Kudos to
the fedora folks for coming up with this, props to the ubuntu folks for
integrating it. e) The only issue ive had with lucid is that 2 of my 1.5TB
SATA drives are not detected. Ive opened a ticket for this sometime back but
the ticket hasnt received any love so far.

All in all, lucid is a great release. It will make it harder for my osx using
friends to make fun of my desktop. Tux has shiny new clothes :)

~~~
bootload
_"... The only issue ive had with lucid is that 2 of my 1.5TB SATA drives are
not detected. Ive opened a ticket for this sometime back but the ticket hasnt
received any love so far. ..."_

Can you post your ticket number plz. No way am I going to risk an upgrade
without SATA support. What drives are you using?

~~~
dman
You dont need to worry if youre not on a nvidia chipset mobo. Also the bug is
not a regression, the drives havent been detected in 9.10 either. The relevant
bugs are - <https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/501950>
<https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/396738>
<https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/540939>

------
mgunes
Release Announcement:

[https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-
announce/2010-April...](https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-
announce/2010-April/000133.html)

Technical Overview:

<http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004overview>

Release Notes:

<http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004>

------
naner
The look and feel is much improved. The default theme is great -- some of the
reds/oranges could be tweaked, tasteful use of transparency (Win 7's is pretty
gaudy, IMO), useful desktop effects (alt-tab, desktop switching,
minimize/restore). My favorite improvement is all the stuff they did to get
rid of the system tray and consolidate the "notification area". It looks
better and is much more useful. Occasionally the battery icon disappears which
is annoying but hopefully that's fixed in the final release.

Everything (almost) worked out of the box on my Thinkpad SL410. The mute and
mic button on the keyboard don't work by default. Hibernate on lid-close,
power saving, and all that jazz work perfectly. It cold boots incredibly fast.
Noticeably faster than Windows 7.

I haven't figured out how to disable the track pad yet (it isn't in the mouse
settings). :/

I've been using the RC for almost a week and had it crash once because of (I
believe) Pulse Audio. _shakes fist in air menacingly_

Before I was using Arch and it never crashed (in a year) but I was using fewer
programs and it was very utilitarian.

~~~
look_lookatme
There is a package you can install called gpointing-device-settings that I've
been using to tweak my touchpad. I believe it has an option to disable.

~~~
naner
It has the setting but doesn't appear to do anything...

If I can get it to work I'll follow up later.

~~~
fragmede
In gconf-editor, set /desktop/gnome/peripherals/touchpad/off to true.

~~~
naner
Thanks, that one worked.

------
postfuturist
My Iphone 3GS now syncs with Rhythmbox on Ubuntu 10.04 straight out of the
box.

~~~
TrevorBramble
I wish I could be excited about that, but because the iPod and iTunes don't
support FLAC I have to maintain duplicate, MP3-encoded copies of all of my
FLAC-encoded files, and I don't want the duplicates cluttering up my Rhythmbox
library.

So, sticking with iTunes via WinXP in VirtualBox here, sadly.

~~~
branden
You'll love this:

 _MP3FS is A read-only FUSE filesystem which transcodes audio formats
(currently FLAC) to MP3 on the fly when opened and read. This was written to
enable me to use my FLAC collection with software and/or hardware which only
understands MP3. e.g. gmediaserver to a netgear MP101 mp3 player._

<http://mp3fs.sourceforge.net/>

I have a ~/mp3_music directory which provides an exact duplicate of ~/music
except for transcoding non-mp3 audio files on read. It's seriously kickass.

~~~
TrevorBramble
Yup, you (and the author) just made my day. Thanks!

------
chc
My relationship with Ubuntu is always the same:

    
    
      1. A release of Ubuntu comes out. Hey, this sounds cool.
      2. I download a live CD and try it out.
      3. I realize it is in fact pretty cool, really fast, very full-featured.
      4. It critically fails to support some essential piece of hardware.
      5. I go back to OS X and the cycle repeats a few releases later.
    

The fatal flaw in this release: My trackpad dies every time I sleep my MacBook
Pro.

~~~
Tichy
Waging a wild guess, Mac hardware isn't the easiest to support. I don't think
Apple is cooperating?

~~~
chc
This trackpad isn't all that special. Ubuntu supports it (right down to the
two-finger gestures) — it just supports it in a buggy way.

At any rate, I could buy pretty much any laptop and we could make a similar
excuse when something goes wrong. "That piece of hardware that isn't working
isn't the easiest to support. I don't think the manufacturer is cooperating."
It might be true in a given case or it might not, but like all excuses, it
doesn't change the fact that I can't use my extremely common model of laptop
with Ubuntu.

If Ubuntu wants to rely on that excuse (and that's not too bad — Apple does),
it needs to set up a project to provide clear compatibility guidelines. "It
works with these computers. It doesn't work with these others. Set your
expectations accordingly." Because as it is now, the implicit guideline is,
"You can't really expect it work 100% on any mainstream laptop."

------
nanexcool
My biggest gripe with the new theme is the taskbar. I confuse which window has
the focus. It seems to me that the colors should be inversed.

~~~
brolewis
I'm glad I'm not the only one who thinks that. I've have several times where I
thought I was switching applications only to minimize an active window due to
the "inverse" colors.

------
code_duck
Oh dear, I still have a server on 8.04 and a desktop with 9.04. I'm falling
behind the times, it seems, but I'm too paranoid about doing something to
kmail to upgrade. the server, well, I'm too paranoid about doing something to
anything to upgrade that.

~~~
dpifke
In my experience, `do-release-upgrade` works seamlessly and you shouldn't fear
upgrading. It's part of the upgrade-manager-core package.

~~~
usaar333
You've been lucky. Every single computer I updated to 9.10 would not boot
initially. I had to spend hours on each one resolving the problems.

~~~
rbanffy
Actually, what would best describe it is that you have been terribly unlucky.

Every single computer I installed Ubuntu, since the 6.x releases, has worked
flawlessly with one exception - an IBM desktop that has a buggy HDD controller
that requires some time to properly boot. One line in grub and it was solved.

And that was it. The only glitch I ever had installing Ubuntu.

------
crocowhile
I am very grateful and supportive to Ubuntu but this thing of the six months
release has always been a pain in the neck. I switched to Arch a year ago and
never looked back. Now I have the latest version of all softwares, always.

~~~
Legion
Last time I used Arch, they had just moved to libjpeg7, which removed libjpeg6
and immediately broke a small army of programs that still required 6.

The recourse for users was to manually manage a copy of libjpeg6 themselves,
outside of the package manager.

Suddenly, a 6 month release cycle didn't seem like such a bad thing.

~~~
cookiecaper
In Arch, there is never a reason to "manually manage a copy outside the
package manager". You can and should install everything via PKGBUILDs -- the
format isn't very hard, just keep a template around, fill in the metadata, and
make tweaks to the commands to run if necessary. Then everything is always
kept in pacman and easy to find and/or remove.

You don't even have to do this; there was a PKGBUILD added to AUR, so all you
had to do in this (and most) cases is download the PKGBUILD from AUR or use
something like yaourt or clyde that does this automatically.

For me, the problems were fixed with a simple yaourt -S libjpeg6.

And despite Arch's rolling release cycle, I still have much less pain with it
than I do with Ubuntu's custom-hybrid-half-versions, based on a release
already 4-months-old, with about half of the changes in the newer versions
backported, and including handfuls of patches never added upstream. See the
Debian SSL fiasco for why this is a bad idea. The system is much feistier than
Arch in my experience, even though Arch will occasionally perform upgrades
that necessitate lots of rebuilds.

~~~
Legion
>> "For me, the problems were fixed with a simple yaourt -S libjpeg6."

Which makes it all the more disappointing that all I could find were
needlessly complex solutions instead.

yaourt looks very helpful. Seeing it listed as the 20th "AUR Helper"
(<http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/AUR_Helpers>) didn't exactly make it
jump out at me and scream, "this is what you want!"

------
jat850
Is anyone aware if the left-justified max/min/close buttons are still left-
justified, or if that was corrected? There was an article about a month ago
discussing this (and its inherent silliness) but I'm not sure if it still
exists as such.

Looking at <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Brand> seems to indicate that it still is,
and perhaps as trivial as this may seem, it is discouraging me from upgrading.

(edit) I haven't yet had a chance to download a live CD of a release
candidate.

~~~
truebosko
They are still left-justified, but they fixed the horrible padding they had in
one of the beta releases.

I'm basically used to them, but kind of annoying that my primary app in Ubuntu
(Chrome) has them on the right side, as it creates inconsistency. Yes, I
realize I can use the native title bar with Chrome but then it's not as pretty
;-)

~~~
brainlock
You can download a Chrome extension/theme to match the Ubuntu one (it's called
Ambiance if I recall) and have Chrome use the system window decoration (right
click on a free spot in the tabs area). This way Chrome integrates perfectly.

~~~
ash
[https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/elnmibmpefhmfgph...](https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/elnmibmpefhmfgphdphdncoogpbfmlbp)

------
sandis
Ubuntu.com could use some work. "What's new?" link on the front or
tour/product pages would be a good start, even if it's a LTS release.

------
mark_l_watson
I am downloading the ISO right now - I have a new hardware laptop that I have
had problems getting wireless working, and I have happy expectations that
10.04 will recognize my hardware. It helps a lot to not buy the latest
hardware to give the Linux community time to get drivers. Lesson learned.

~~~
mark_l_watson
Sweet: I got my wireless working even before updating: Realtek had a new Linux
driver available on their site :-)

------
prasanamishra
Last week only I downloaded the RC version of Ubuntu 10.04. Quite happy!! Mac
inspired design :) I am running in Virtual Box apart from resolution I didn't
face much difficulties going smooth!! though I m not using much feature apart
from learning Ruby & RoR...

------
RK
Anyone know if the MD5 hashes are available for the 10.04 ISO's to check them?

~~~
wwortiz
Here are the ones from the iso's I downloaded

    
    
        d044a2a0c8103fc3e5b7e18b0f7de1c8  ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso
    
        3e0f72becd63cad79bf784ac2b34b448  ubuntu-10.04-desktop-amd64.iso

------
mhw
From the announcement ([https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-
announce/2010-April...](https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-
announce/2010-April/000133.html)): "Users of Ubuntu 8.04 LTS may wish to wait
for 10.04.1 LTS, due in July 2010, before upgrading."

Anyone know why? Surely we're not adopting the 'wait for service pack 1'
approach?

~~~
stan_rogers
It's just about the LTS -- whether that's for IT governance issues or the
desire for warm fuzzies. The LTS release is meant to be essentially no-touch
for 3 years, so it won't be stamped "gold" until there is a significant public
deployment of the normal stable release and time for bug testing in real-world
user hands.

------
acangiano
Ubuntu's homepage still lists this as an RC.

~~~
forsaken
They probably have to stage the iso's and everything on the servers. So we can
probably pull the final images down before it's announced for a couple hours.

~~~
eru
Don't forget to contribute to bittorrent with your iso afterwards.

~~~
colonelxc
In fact, don't download over http, just use bittorrent. Leave http for people
who don't know how to use bittorrent or otherwise can't (firewall
restrictions).

~~~
eru
Do you know whether you can use something like bittorrent for the upgrade as
well?

~~~
alaithea
This link is a little old and I haven't tried it, but here you go:

[http://torrentfreak.com/use-bittorrent-to-upgrade-to-
ubuntu-...](http://torrentfreak.com/use-bittorrent-to-upgrade-to-ubuntu-
intrepid-ibex-081029/)

------
va_coder
I'm thinking of getting the Pangolin Performance from System76, any thoughts?

~~~
TrevorBramble
I am very happy with the Serval (v3) I've been using for about two and a half
years.

A great resource for evaluating the available models and gauging customer
response is the official support forum:
<http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=341>

Feel free to enter your own call for feedback by posting your requirements and
expectations and a request for opinions.

~~~
va_coder
thanks

------
thmz
Just downloaded the amd64 version (from The Netherlands). It's very strange,
it looks like this is not a bootable CD.

It's more like an autorun CD with Wubi. Anyone else got the same problem?

(downloading it as torrent right now)

~~~
mattm
The Live CD wasn't working for me but then I realised I downloaded the
amd64-alternate version not the amd64-desktop version. The desktop version is
a LiveCD whereas the alternate version is not. Don't know if the same applies
to you.

------
swah
Hate the dark theme. Feels like a skinned desktop from the nineties.

Changed to a light theme which looks ok but like the same I used in the last
10 years...

When will I install an Ubuntu that doesn't make me feel so "Oh this is still
Linux"...

Also, why isn't VLC the default video player yet?

~~~
swah
Hm, it was quite easy to install more window borders. If only I could get
fonts to look like Windows...

~~~
s3graham
I raged against the fonts for a long time, but I actually prefer the Gnome
ones now. You might grow to love them. You probably do want the fonts from
Windows though (just put them in ~/.fonts)

Window borders as in colours? Or window borders for resizing & moving?
Alt-L/M/R is much more usable. I reassigned to Win-L/M/R also.

------
Tichy
Is there a "What is new in 10.4" kind of article?

------
GrandMasterBirt
Ugh the world is against me today. I'm at work, got the iso, can't find a USB
key to install the new version on my netbook, fingers crossed this version
actually boots. O well, 2 hrs till the desktop upgrade completes. EXCITEMENT!

------
matrixownsyou
upgrading as we speek

------
madmaze
Woot finally

